# Anche la guest invecchia?



## Tebe (28 Maggio 2013)

Sembra impossibile ma sono abbastanza seria, cioè la domanda mi incuriosisce davvero e come tutte le cose che mi incuriosiscono chiedo chiedo e chiedo.
Oggi in metro ho origliato una conversazione inquietante fra due tipi.
Probabilmente pensavano che non ascoltassi in quanto avevo le cuffiette, invece...
Più o meno la conversazione è stata questa.
-Hai sentito che la Luana ha fatto la vaginoplastica?-
E io nella mia innocenza ho subito pensato che si vergognasse della guest con cameltoe, o avesse delle grandi labbra esageratamente sviluppate o che ne so. Comunque qualcosa di medico.
-Eccicredo, figa, ha 50 anni...-
Non capivo. A 50anni ci si fa la vaginoplastica di default? Ma perchè?
-Comunque solo esterna...un gran lavoro davvero. Ora sembra quella di una ventenne...-
Ho subito googlato.
La prima cosa che mi è uscita è la domanda di una tipa al dottore, tutta in paranoia perchè non voleva invecchiare nella guest.
Ho continuato a leggere robe tipo "So che si può fare il collagene, io ormai sono in menopausa sono ancora una bella donna ma non voglio che la mia vulva invecchi e dimostri la sua età!"
Un delirio ai miei occhi.
Ho pensato che il medico la facesse ragionare.
Cioè.
Io non ho mai sentito di guest con le rughe. O crolli strutturali senza cause patologiche. O che ne so.
Mi sembra na roba assurda.
Ora. Immagino che esternamente ci sia un cedimento ma mica come la faccia, o il culo o le tette (per le altre. Le mie stanno su che è un piacere anche a 70 anni).
Insomma. Non credo che dopo i 25 si noti sta gran differenza no?
Ok ok, lo so che si restringono i corpi cavernosi, la menopausa eccetera, ma ripeto.
Minchia. Non crollerà mica. Cioè. Che cazzo diventa.
FigaBlob?


Il medico,con mio raccapriccio, non solo le dava super ragione ma si sdilinguava felice in descrizioni orgiastiche di "grandi labbra di nuovo turgide", "Orgasmi più intensi" e via così.
Ho chiesto a qualche amico, quattro per la precisione e le risposte sono state.
1 Tebe, torna a disotterrare cadaveri
2 Si è vero. Non parlo di ventenni, ma dai 40 ai 50 cambia e molto. Io lo so.
3 scopo, non faccio il ginecologo
4 non ho capito la risposta. 

A Mattia non ho chiesto. Non si ricorda sicuro.
Chiedo agli uomini.
Ma crolla?
Capisco a 70 anni, ma a 50?
A 40?
Addirittura?
*E parlo solo di estetica, non di funzionalità.*

L'ho appena guardata a me la mia pare uguale a quando avevo 56 anni...
XD


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Aggiungiamo: ti tocchi? :carneval:


----------



## Alessandra (29 Maggio 2013)

Non lo so...
so solo che un mio collega (sotto i 40 anni) una volta doveva fare una rx alla vagina di una cinquantenne e aveva commentato quello che aveva visto con dei bei apprezzamenti...
di certo non si era trovato davanti alla vagina della mummia di cleopatra!!!


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungiamo: ti tocchi? :carneval:


che domande.
No.
Tocco gli altri.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Non lo so...
> so solo che un mio collega (sotto i 40 anni) una volta doveva fare una rx alla vagina di una cinquantenne e aveva commentato quello che aveva visto con dei bei apprezzamenti...
> di certo non si era trovato davanti alla vagina della mummia di cleopatra!!!


Ma ok, credo che a 70 un crollo ci sia, ovvio. Ma forse pure prima.
Ma in rete ci sono un sacco di donne in paranoia. E sono cinquantenni non Minerv...osp..., Cleopatre.
Come se davvero avessero avessero l'oltretomba li sotto.
E i medici...mamma mia.
Non so. Sono  turbatella da questa fisima. Non ne ero al corrente e invece.

Comunque la cinquantenne ero io


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aggiungiamo: ti tocchi? :carneval:



Brunè, la tua com'è?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Brunè, la tua com'è?


Bellissima ovviamente, come me


----------



## Alessandra (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma ok, credo che a 70 un crollo ci sia, ovvio. Ma forse pure prima.
> Ma in rete ci sono un sacco di donne in paranoia. E sono cinquantenni non Minerv...osp..., Cleopatre.
> Come se davvero avessero avessero l'oltretomba li sotto.
> E i medici...mamma mia.
> ...



ahahaha allora ti comunico che ti sei persa un rapidus cunnilungus in sala rx!!!
il mio ex-collega forse non ha ceduto al suo istinto per timidezza...erano le sue prime rx...ma e' stato il suo  pensiero prima ancora di posizionare la lastra!!!uha uha uha!!!


----------



## Alessandra (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma ok, credo che a 70 un crollo ci sia, ovvio. Ma forse pure prima.
> Ma in rete ci sono un sacco di donne in paranoia. E sono cinquantenni *non Minerv...osp..., Cleopatre.*
> Come se davvero avessero avessero l'oltretomba li sotto.
> E i medici...mamma mia.
> ...



ahahah sei terribile!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Maggio 2013)

Cos'è il cameltoe?


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2013)

a me una signora di circa 70 anni ha detto che ha avuto un prolasso dell'utero e le uscito un pezzo, tanto che sembrava che stesse diventando un uomo, parole sue ma in dialetto

buona giornata!


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me una signora di circa 70 anni ha detto che ha avuto un prolasso dell'utero e le uscito un pezzo, tanto che sembrava che stesse diventando un uomo, parole sue ma in dialetto
> 
> buona giornata!


è uscito un pezzo?
mah!


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> ahahaha allora ti comunico che ti sei persa un rapidus cunnilungus in sala rx!!!
> il mio ex-collega forse non ha ceduto al suo istinto per timidezza...erano le sue prime rx...ma e' stato il suo  pensiero prima ancora di posizionare la lastra!!!uha uha uha!!!



Porca miseria!
Mi farò un tatuaggio lì.
_Se vuoi. Puoi._
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me una signora di circa 70 anni ha detto che ha avuto un prolasso dell'utero e le uscito un pezzo, tanto che sembrava che stesse diventando un uomo, parole sue ma in dialetto
> 
> buona giornata!





gas ha detto:


> è uscito un pezzo?
> mah!


si. Il prolasso dell'utero è "abbastanza" frequente.
Comunque non si parla di quello uffa.
Quello si opera alla grande anche se ha vari stadi di prolassamento, anche se facendo GLI ESERCIZI DI KEGEL il rischio viene quasi azzerato.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Cos'è il cameltoe?


è una patata ciccia di brutto.
quelle che fanno questo effetto.
Le tutte patata insomma.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si. Il prolasso dell'utero è "abbastanza" frequente.
> Comunque non si parla di quello uffa.
> Quello si opera alla grande anche se ha vari stadi di prolassamento, anche se facendo GLI ESERCIZI DI KEGEL il rischio viene quasi azzerato.



Uh, allora sono a posto 

In realtà non sapevo che quello che faccio fossero gli esercizi di k.
Li ho trovati decadi fa consigliati in un libriccino  per giovinette in crescita, li ho applicati e apprezzati.

Consiglio vivamente, una meraviglia per i rapporti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è una patata ciccia di brutto.
> quelle che fanno questo effetto.
> Le tutte patata insomma.


hahaha ma perché la chiami cameltoe? ma sei tu che la chiami così oppure è il suo nome vero?


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh, allora sono a posto
> 
> In realtà non sapevo che quello che faccio fossero gli esercizi di k.
> Li ho trovati decadi fa consigliati in un libriccino per giovinette in crescita, li ho applicati e apprezzati.
> ...


:up: anche per l'uomo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> hahaha ma perché la chiami cameltoe? ma sei tu che la chiami così oppure è il suo nome vero?



ah ho visto che è il nome vero... non so proprio un cazzo.... comunque mi fa ridere lo stesso (grazie!)

ma guest star invece è un nome che hai inventato tu?


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> hahaha ma perché la chiami cameltoe? ma sei tu che la chiami così oppure è il suo nome vero?


E' proprio il nome che danno a quel tipo di patata perchè ricorda lo zoccolo di un cammello.
Quindi un nome vero.
Scrivi camel toe su google immagini o anche ricerca. 
Ci sono pure i forum (che io frequento ovvio. Ma leggo solo) e i film porno dedicati alle patate ciccie.
Un mondo!


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> ah ho visto che è il nome vero... non so proprio un cazzo.... comunque mi fa ridere lo stesso (grazie!)
> 
> ma guest star invece è un nome che hai inventato tu?


non lo sai perchè non hai la patata ciccia ma rachitica evidentemente.


si, guest rivolto a lei è mio.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> a me una signora di circa 70 anni ha detto che ha avuto un prolasso dell'utero e le uscito un pezzo, tanto che sembrava che stesse diventando un uomo, parole sue ma in dialetto
> 
> buona giornata!


Chissà quale pezzo gli è uscito con tutti i pezzi che si sarà infilata....!Comunque, tempo fa le iene hanno fatto un servizio su queste cose,ho trovato interessante sapere che per sbiancarsi il buco del culo i prezzi variano dagli 800 euri ai 1500 per rifartelo alla grande.Comunque io li faccio rossi a gratis...!


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chissà quale pezzo gli è uscito con tutti i pezzi che si sarà infilata....!Comunque, tempo fa le iene hanno fatto un servizio su queste cose,ho trovato interessante sapere che per sbiancarsi il buco del culo i prezzi variano dagli 800 euri ai 1500 per rifartelo alla grande.*Comunque io li faccio rossi a gratis...![/*QUOTE]
> 
> :up:   :up:


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chissà quale pezzo gli è uscito con tutti i pezzi che si sarà infilata....!Comunque, tempo fa le iene hanno fatto un servizio su queste cose,ho trovato interessante sapere che per sbiancarsi il buco del culo i prezzi variano dagli 800 euri ai 1500 per rifartelo alla grande.*Comunque io li faccio rossi a gratis*...!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Saresti interessata?Oggi ho voglia di ridere e di leggere cazzate....!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saresti interessata?Oggi ho voglia di ridere e di leggere cazzate....!:rotfl:


daje va! dimmi dove ci dobbiamo vedere :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Vabbè*



Simy ha detto:


> daje va! dimmi dove ci dobbiamo vedere :carneval:


Si vabbè....a parole sei fantastica....!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè....a parole sei fantastica....!



anche tu :carneval:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saresti interessata?Oggi ho voglia di ridere e di leggere cazzate....!:rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> daje va! dimmi dove ci dobbiamo vedere :carneval:





oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè....a parole sei fantastica....!





Simy ha detto:


> anche tu :carneval:


amoreggiate in diretta?


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> anche tu :carneval:


Io anche nei fatti!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io anche nei fatti!


io ancora devo vedere...quindi dimmi dove e quando...


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)




----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


non vedo oscuro


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> non vedo oscuro


Infatti non ci sono,quando arrivo mi si vede e mi si sente....!


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> io ancora devo vedere...quindi dimmi dove e quando...


Non volgio darti dipendenze,dovresti apprezzare...!


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non vedo oscuro



infatti quelle sono le vittime di oscuro.

Ecco oscuro


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti non ci sono,quando arrivo mi si vede e mi si sente....!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti quelle sono le vittime di oscuro.
> 
> Ecco oscuro


capisco perchè hanno il culo rosso :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> infatti quelle sono le vittime di oscuro.
> 
> Ecco oscuro


Se dovessi descrivermi con una similitudine nel mondo animale,forse mi sento più rappresentato da un ghepardo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Ma il pene e lo scroto invecchiano?


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non volgio darti dipendenze,dovresti apprezzare...!


si vabbè, tu sei tutto chiacchiere e poi l'accolli a me


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*SI*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il pene e lo scroto invecchiano?


Certo,le palle scendono,la pelle è meno liscia,i corpi cavernosi si ostruiscono,il pereodo refrattario aumenta,ed il cazzo diventa meno turgido.Ho sostenuto molti studi sull'argomento,poi mi sono specializzano nello sbiancamente anale.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> si vabbè, tu sei tutto chiacchiere e poi l'accolli a me


Ma tu sei una bravissima ragazza,colpa mia se non sei una grande vacca?dai simy non sei da numero del cell nei cessi dell'autostrada su....!


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il pene e lo scroto invecchiano?


eccome se invecchia


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> eccome se invecchia


Ho scritto alcuni trattati infatti!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu sei una bravissima ragazza,colpa mia se non sei una grande vacca?dai simy non sei da numero del cell nei cessi dell'autostrada su....!


scusa mi spieghi come sei arrivato da "simy sei disponilibe" a tutto questo? 
no perchè il "si" era per te sia chiaro


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho scritto alcuni trattati infatti!


i famosi trattati del cazzo?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,le palle scendono,la pelle è meno liscia,i corpi cavernosi si ostruiscono,il pereodo refrattario aumenta,ed il cazzo diventa meno turgido.Ho sostenuto molti studi sull'argomento,poi mi sono specializzano nello sbiancamente anale.


Quindi si potrebbe fare il parallelo figa di legno = cazzo di salsiccia ?


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> scusa mi spieghi come sei arrivato da "simy sei disponilibe" a tutto questo?
> no perchè il "si" era per te sia chiaro


Perchè poi mi prendono i sensi di colpa,sei troppo brava....!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè poi mi prendono i sensi di colpa,sei troppo brava....!


non te li fa venì i sensi di colpa... fidati dell'amichetta tua


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il pene e lo scroto invecchiano?



Domanda interessante ....
e tra l'altro da poco tempo ho scoperto che sulla guest spuntano anche  peli bianchi...
casa che mi tocchera tingere...


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi si potrebbe fare il parallelo figa di legno = cazzo di salsiccia ?


Che volgarità!La similitudine in termini tecnici non è appropriata,dicamo che la vagina perde in elasticità,e il membro maschile guadagna elasticità,poi sullo sgarrupamento verso il basso dei coglioni si può far ricorso alla chirurgia moderna per un riposizionamento verso l'alto,mentra sulla turgidità del mebro stesso si può riccorrere ad un ventaglio di farmaci appositi.Chiaramente anche il glande con il sottocappella con il passare degli anni perdono in sensibilità,quindi i tempi dello schizzo si allungano,così come la quantità di schizzo diminuisce,il colore della cappella tende a scurirsi,si passa dal rosa bambino,al violaceo vecchio.Sono stato esaustivo?


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non te li fa venì i sensi di colpa... fidati dell'amichetta tua


Dovresto solo esser contenta....!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarità!La similitudine in termini tecnici non è appropriata,dicamo che la vagina perde in elasticità,e il membro maschile guadagna elasticità,poi sullo sgarrupamento verso il basso dei coglioni si può far ricorso alla chirurgia moderna per un riposizionamento verso l'alto,mentra sulla turgidità del mebro stesso si può riccorrere ad un ventaglio di farmaci appositi.Chiaramente anche il glande con il sottocappella con il passare degli anni perdono in sensibilità,quindi i tempi dello schizzo si allungano,così come la quantità di schizzo diminuisce,il colore della cappella tende a scurirsi,si passa dal rosa bambino,al violaceo vecchio.Sono stato esaustivo?


Credo che si possa considerare esaurito l'argomento


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Domanda interessante ....
> e tra l'altro da poco tempo ho scoperto che sulla guest spuntano anche peli bianchi...
> casa che mi tocchera tingere...


basta toglierli :smile:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Vabbè*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che si possa considerare esaurito l'argomento


Vabbè diciamo che non hai una grande cultura.....!Potrei parlarti della diverticolite dei coglioni,ma farei una fatica inutile,purtroppo il sapere non è cosa per tutti.


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che si possa considerare esaurito l'argomento


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Gas*



oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarità!La similitudine in termini tecnici non è appropriata,dicamo che la vagina perde in elasticità,e il membro maschile guadagna elasticità,poi sullo sgarrupamento verso il basso dei coglioni si può far ricorso alla chirurgia moderna per un riposizionamento verso l'alto,mentra sulla turgidità del mebro stesso si può riccorrere ad un ventaglio di farmaci appositi.Chiaramente anche il glande con il sottocappella con il passare degli anni perdono in sensibilità,quindi i tempi dello schizzo si allungano,così come la quantità di schizzo diminuisce,il colore della cappella tende a scurirsi,si passa dal rosa bambino,al violaceo vecchio.Sono stato esaustivo?


Che ne pensi?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè diciamo che non hai una grande cultura.....!Potrei parlarti della diverticolite dei coglioni,ma farei una fatica inutile,purtroppo il sapere non è cosa per tutti.


Sono intelligente ma non mi applico


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2013)

immagino che tutto invecchi, francamente la vagina è ciò che mi preoccupa di meno


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè diciamo che non hai una grande cultura.....!Potrei parlarti della diverticolite dei coglioni,ma farei una fatica inutile,purtroppo il sapere non è cosa per tutti.


sappiamo tutti che sei un GRANDE maestro, per cui il grande maestro si deve prodigare ad illuminare gli allievi di tutto il suo sapere :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> basta toglierli :smile:



Mi s ache mi tocca...
anche se sono un'amante della guest anni 80...
che palle ...


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarità!La similitudine in termini tecnici non è appropriata,dicamo che la vagina perde in elasticità,e il membro maschile guadagna elasticità,poi sullo sgarrupamento verso il basso dei coglioni si può far ricorso alla chirurgia moderna per un riposizionamento verso l'alto,mentra sulla turgidità del mebro stesso si può riccorrere ad un ventaglio di farmaci appositi.Chiaramente anche il glande con il sottocappella con il passare degli anni perdono in sensibilità,quindi i tempi dello schizzo si allungano,così come la quantità di schizzo diminuisce,il colore della cappella tende a scurirsi,si passa dal rosa bambino,al violaceo vecchio.Sono stato esaustivo?


ke ne penso?
penso che non avresti potuto essere più chiaro :smile:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono intelligente ma non mi applico


No,vedi noi studiamo e ci applichiamo per le cose che ci piacciono.Io ho studiato anni le dinamiche der culo,e ti assicuro che il mio talento e pari al mio sapere.


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi s ache mi tocca...
> anche se sono un'amante della guest anni 80...
> che palle ...


scusa la mia ignoranza, ma com'è la guest anni 80?


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovresto solo esser contenta....!



potresti rendermi più contenta :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che tutto invecchi, francamente la vagina è ciò che mi preoccupa di meno


E' la faccia il problema!:unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Domanda interessante ....
> e tra l'altro da poco tempo ho scoperto che sulla guest spuntano anche peli bianchi...
> casa che mi tocchera tingere...


anche sul pisello....anzi ho più peli bianchi li che in testa...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ke ne penso?
> penso che non avresti potuto essere più chiaro :smile:


Potrei anche discernere su tempi refrattari attivi e passivi,ma il livello dei forumisti è talemente squallido che non mi sembra il caso.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> scusa la mia ignoranza, ma com'è la guest anni 80?




Non depilata...
ora la moda è rapare questi esserini che si proteggono dietro ad una folta chioma...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,vedi noi studiamo e ci applichiamo per le cose che ci piacciono.Io ho studiato anni le dinamiche der culo,e ti assicuro che il mio talento e pari al mio sapere.


Sciocca io a interessarmi d'altro! :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Occhi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> anche sul pisello....anzi ho più peli bianchi li che in testa...:rotfl:


Io sono brizzolato ma non ho alcun pelo bianco ne sur culo ne sur membro.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sciocca io a interessarmi d'altro! :mexican:


No,hai solo altri talenti...!


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> potresti rendermi più contenta :carneval:


Quello è scontato,mi preoccupa il darti dipendenze.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> anche sul pisello....anzi ho più peli bianchi li che in testa...:rotfl:




oddiomio....
stasera andrò a guardare il pisello del marito...


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non depilata...
> ora la moda è rapare questi esserini che si proteggono dietro ad una folta chioma...


prefisco gli anni attuali:smile: piuttosto che gli anni 80 :smile:


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello è scontato,mi preoccupa il darti dipendenze.


mi sembri più preoccupato per te :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> prefisco gli anni attuali:smile: piuttosto che gli anni 80 :smile:


Io prefersco gli anni a 90....!


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> anche sul pisello....anzi ho più peli bianchi li che in testa...:rotfl:


toglili


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> oddiomio....
> stasera andrò a guardare il pisello del marito...


è da molto che non lo guardi vero? :smile:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io prefersco gli anni a 90....!


gradi


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> prefisco gli anni attuali:smile: piuttosto che gli anni 80 :smile:




Io voglio rimanere giovane e  quindi sono rimasta agli anni 80


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> è da molto che non lo guardi vero? :smile:


Veramente da domenica ....
ma non è che mentre sono li impegnata in performance stratosferiche mi fermo
per guardare se ci sono  peli bianchi...


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Veramente da domenica ....
> ma non è che mentre sono li impegnata in performance stratosferiche mi fermo
> per guardare se ci sono peli bianchi...


andrai per gradi, non penso che le tue performance "stratosferiche" inizino immediatamente
andrete in crescendo suppongo


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho chiesto a qualche amico, quattro per la precisione e le risposte sono state.
> 1 Tebe, torna a disotterrare cadaveri
> 2 Si è vero. Non parlo di ventenni, ma dai 40 ai 50 cambia e molto. Io lo so.
> 3 scopo, non faccio il ginecologo
> 4 non ho capito la risposta.


:rotfl:
:rotfl:
Non se ridere delle risposta o del tuo "abbastanza seria" :rotfl: :rotfl:








































ok, di tutte e due...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> andrai per gradi, non penso che le tue performance "stratosferiche" inizino immediatamente
> andrete in crescendo suppongo


Va bene ma non comincio con il contare i peli bianchi ...
prima comincio con lo schiacciare i punti neri 
dici che devo cambiare tecnica?


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Va bene ma non comincio con il contare i peli bianchi ...
> prima *comincio con lo schiacciare i punti neri
> *dici che devo cambiare tecnica?


haiaaaaa
poverino
che sofferenza subisce per andare in giostra


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> haiaaaaa
> poverino
> che sofferenza subisce per andare in giostra


non sai cisa devo subire io


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non sai cisa devo subire io


anche lui ti toglie i punti neri?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono brizzolato ma non ho alcun pelo bianco ne sur culo ne sur membro.



Io il contrario.  

Avrò 5 capelli bianchi, forse 6, mentre il pelo pubico si sta imbiancando. Sul culo non mi sono mai guardato. Posizione troppo scomoda :rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anche lui ti toglie i punti neri?



più o meno si:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

*GAS e LP*

ora vomito....


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> più o meno si:mrgreen:


quindi i vostri preliminari sono per lo più sadomaso :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io il contrario.
> 
> Avrò 5 capelli bianchi, forse 6, mentre* il pelo pubico si sta imbiancando*. Sul culo non mi sono mai guardato. Posizione troppo scomoda :rotfl:



Parlando seriamente non pensavo potesse accaredere una cosa simile ...
E dire che di intimi di giovani o anziani ne ho visti e non ho mai notato questo grigiume..
forse non ero attenta:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io il contrario.
> 
> Avrò 5 capelli bianchi, forse 6, mentre il pelo pubico si sta imbiancando. Sul culo non mi sono mai guardato. Posizione troppo scomoda :rotfl:


fatti guardare da oscuro :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quindi i vostri preliminari sono per lo più sadomaso :mrgreen:



Capisci dunque che il soffermarmi a guardare il colore del pelo può sembrare 
molto stupido:mrgreen:

Ma poi chi se frega 
cambia il pelo ma non il vizio ....spero....


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ora vomito....



ma come sei sensiblie!


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il pene e lo scroto invecchiano?



sinceramente non ho notato queste differenze tra il pipino di Man e quello ben più giovane di mattia.
Scroti vari compresi.


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Capisci dunque che il soffermarmi a guardare il colore del pelo può sembrare
> molto stupido:mrgreen:
> 
> Ma poi chi se frega
> cambia il pelo ma non il vizio ....spero....


e no.
cambia anche il vizio
l'uomo con il passare degli anni diventa più porcello :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sinceramente non ho notato queste differenze tra il pipino di Man e quello ben più giovane di mattia.
> Scroti vari compresi.


non ti sarai soffermata ad osservare :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> e no.
> cambia anche il vizio
> l'uomo con il passare degli anni diventa più porcello :mrgreen:



hai ragione ...
e udisci udisci anche la donna:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> hai ragione ...
> e udisci udisci anche la donna:mrgreen:


verissimo :up:


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Domanda interessante ....
> e tra l'altro da poco tempo ho scoperto che s*ulla guest spuntano anche  peli bianchi.*..
> casa che mi tocchera tingere...


sono andati di pari passo con il bianco dei capelli.
quindi a venticinque anni beccai il primo.
Ma ne tengo talmente pochi e corti che non si nota.
E poi tingo:mrgreen:

Quasi quasi la rifaccio rosa minipony.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sinceramente non ho notato queste differenze tra il pipino di Man e quello ben più giovane di mattia.
> Scroti vari compresi.


infatti non esistono..poi se e'fortunato come me..senza bianco..ancora meglio


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ti sarai soffermata ad osservare :mrgreen:


quello di Man no, quello di Mattia si perchè mi ha detto che aveva da fare e non aveva tempo


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che volgarità!La similitudine in termini tecnici non è appropriata,dicamo che la vagina perde in elasticità,e il membro maschile guadagna elasticità,poi sullo sgarrupamento verso il basso dei coglioni si può far ricorso alla chirurgia moderna per un riposizionamento verso l'alto,mentra sulla turgidità del mebro stesso si può riccorrere ad un ventaglio di farmaci appositi.Chiaramente anche il glande con il sottocappella con il passare degli anni perdono in sensibilità,quindi i tempi dello schizzo si allungano,così come la quantità di schizzo diminuisce,il colore della cappella tende a scurirsi,si passa dal rosa bambino,al violaceo vecchio.Sono stato esaustivo?


che quadro allucinante.


----------



## passerino (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sono andati di pari passo con il bianco dei capelli.
> quindi a venticinque anni beccai il primo.
> Ma ne tengo talmente pochi e corti che non si nota.
> E poi tingo:mrgreen:
> ...


molto più ciupabile.... viva cochis


----------



## passerino (29 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che quadro allucinante.


vi vedo esperti ragazzi.... la cosa mi preoccupa...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Parlando seriamente non pensavo potesse accaredere una cosa simile ...
> E dire che di intimi di giovani o anziani ne ho visti e non ho mai notato questo grigiume..
> forse non ero attenta:mrgreen:


bhè diciamo che in posizione eretta credo si noti mooolto meno :mrgreen:

Chiederò alla usufruente del servizio ....


----------



## passerino (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> bhè diciamo che in posizione eretta credo si noti mooolto meno :mrgreen:
> 
> Chiederò alla usufruente del servizio ....


all'uomo (ho visto in palestra) viene la seconda pancia attorno all'uccello....... che riduce anche il rigore visivo in condizioni di riposo.....


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> vi vedo esperti ragazzi.... la cosa mi preoccupa...


l'esperto è oscuro. m'ha messo ansia e, sinceramente, ho paura d'invecchiare, già da prima, ora ancora di più. Non sò il perchè, ma la vecchiaia mi infastidisce.  Forse andando avanti con gli anni, non mi accorgerò della cosa, per svariati motivi, ma adesso ........ brrrrrr.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> all'uomo (ho visto in palestra) viene la seconda pancia attorno all'uccello....... che riduce anche il rigore visivo in condizioni di riposo.....



eh?


----------



## passerino (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> eh?


io lo chiamo la fagiana....... è quell'ammasso di carne inutile che si vede anche dai costumi d'estate.....


----------



## passerino (29 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> l'esperto è oscuro. m'ha messo ansia e, sinceramente, ho paura d'invecchiare, già da prima, ora ancora di più. Non sò il perchè, ma la vecchiaia mi infastidisce.  Forse andando avanti con gli anni, non mi accorgerò della cosa, per svariati motivi, ma adesso ........ brrrrrr.


Lù nn ti preoccupare.... succede a tutti.... anche perchè o hai un tuo ritratto nascosto in soffitta o succederà..... secondo me ogni età ha le sue soddisfazioni...... poi nn so io nn sono ancora arrivato a 40 e pensarmi ultrasessantenne nn mi viene


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> all'uomo (ho visto in palestra) viene la seconda pancia attorno all'uccello....... che riduce anche il rigore visivo in condizioni di riposo.....


e che sarebbe?


----------



## passerino (29 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e che sarebbe?


sarebbe adipe... credo.... troppe pastasciutte... scarsa attività fisica.... bassoventre....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> all'uomo (ho visto in palestra) viene la seconda pancia attorno all'uccello....... che riduce anche il rigore visivo in condizioni di riposo.....


capisco che tu sia interessato a guardare gli uccelli che frequenti in palestra ma davvero non capisco cosa tu voglia dire.

disegnino? :rotfl:

A me la pancia resta sopra l'uccello.... al massimo dietro, in erezione. :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Lù nn ti preoccupare.... succede a tutti.... anche perchè o hai un tuo ritratto nascosto in soffitta o succederà..... secondo me ogni età ha le sue soddisfazioni...... poi nn so io nn sono ancora arrivato a 40 e pensarmi ultrasessantenne nn mi viene


_Mi chiamo Connor MacLeod, del clan MacLeod, nato in Scozia nel 1518 a Glenfinnan sulle rive del Loch Shiel e sono immortale!_


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> _Mi chiamo Connor MacLeod, del clan MacLeod, nato in Scozia nel 1518 a Glenfinnan sulle rive del Loch Shiel e sono immortale!_


non è l'immortalità che vorrei, mi piacerebbe vivere altri 50anni nelle condizioni in cui sono adesso e, poi, morire. è una cosa diversa.


----------



## passerino (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> _Mi chiamo Connor MacLeod, del clan MacLeod, nato in Scozia nel 1518 a Glenfinnan sulle rive del Loch Shiel e sono immortale!_
> 
> View attachment 7041









BEH ANCHE LUI POI...... )


----------



## OcchiVerdi (29 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non è l'immortalità che vorrei, mi piacerebbe vivere altri 50anni nelle condizioni in cui sono adesso e, poi, morire. è una cosa diversa.


Io si. Ma ahimè...


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io si. Ma ahimè...


non è bello come potrebbe sembrare, l'immortalità. un esempio tra tutti: vedresti morire chi dovrebbe morire dopo di te.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> che quadro allucinante.


Ma quale quadro,la mia è conoscenza delle cose.Leccami il culo.


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale quadro,la mia è conoscenza delle cose.Leccami il culo.


ma vai piuttosto a cagare. mi sa da frocione questo voler essere leccato il culo.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> ma vai piuttosto a cagare. mi sa da frocione questo voler essere leccato il culo.


Vi devo spiegare tutto vero?ogni volta?leccare il culo è una questione empirica,un attestato di stima,un riconoscimento ad un uomo di rispetto e cultura,omaggiare le chiappe con un fulgido bacio è un segno di enorme considerzaione,che c'entra con la froceria?Credimi questo forum spesso è di uno squallore atavico,nessun slancio culturale,nessun guizzo interpretativo,nessuna creatività letteraria,se fossi in giovanni vi bannerei uno ad uno.Siete un arcobaleno in banco e nero,se non ci fosse Daniele e claudio mi sarei gia accoltellato i coglioni....!


----------



## Lui (29 Maggio 2013)

il fatto è che tu sei un coglionazzo e non riesci a vedere ad un palmo dal tuo così tanto venerato culo. inoltre lo avrai anche arrappato. chi vuoi che te lo baci? io non ci penso neanche, piuttosto lo faccio a Minni.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> il fatto è che tu sei un coglionazzo e non riesci a vedere ad un palmo dal tuo così tanto venerato culo. inoltre lo avrai anche arrappato. chi vuoi che te lo baci? io non ci penso neanche, piuttosto lo faccio a Minni.


Se fosse un forum rispettabile.... dovreste fare la fila ogni volta che mi collego per baciarmi il culo,considerato lo scadimento intellettuale dei forumisti non mi meraviglio mica della tua scrittura truce e triviale.Dovresti portare rispetto non alla mia persona,ma alla mia conoscenza,dovresti voluttuosamente leccarmi il culo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Maggio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se fosse un forum rispettabile.... dovreste fare la fila ogni volta che mi collego per baciarmi il culo,considerato lo scadimento intellettuale dei forumisti non mi meraviglio mica della tua scrittura truce e triviale.Dovresti portare rispetto non alla mia persona,ma alla mia conoscenza,dovresti voluttuosamente leccarmi il culo.


solo se sa di mentine :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Tebe basta tenerla in esercizio e non invecchia

Come fanno i pianisti con le loro mani...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tebe basta tenerla in esercizio e non invecchia
> 
> Come fanno i pianisti con le loro mani...


Infatti lei ogni 6 mesi lo fa..ma qua'quante maestrine vanno in bianco?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti lei ogni 6 mesi lo fa..ma qua'quante maestrine vanno in bianco?


Sai Il più grande di tutti Franz Liszt diceva che se sta un giorno senza suonare se ne accorgono i colleghi, due giorni le principesse, tre giorni il popolo intero...

Bisogna che una donna ciuli tutti i giorni così la mona resta sempre elastica e funzionante...

Anche più volte al giorno...

Ma non so dirti se deve usare sempre lo stesso pene...ho la vaga impressione che cambiare peni...aiuti a mantenere la mona giovane spiritosa e bella...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2013)

Ma porcc...

Ho fatto Google immagini fighe ottantenni e risponde...forse cercavi fighe settantenni....


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> io lo chiamo la fagiana.......* è quell'ammasso di carne inutile che si vede anche dai costumi d'estate.....*


Le passerine con il camel toe tu le chiami carne inutile?

O non ho capito una beata cippa?


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti lei ogni 6 mesi lo fa..ma qua'quante maestrine vanno in bianco?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porcc...
> 
> Ho fatto Google immagini fighe ottantenni e risponde...forse cercavi fighe settantenni....



davvero?
Ora provo


----------



## lunaiena (30 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai Il più grande di tutti Franz Liszt diceva che se sta un giorno senza suonare se ne accorgono i colleghi, due giorni le principesse, tre giorni il popolo intero...
> 
> Bisogna che una donna ciuli tutti i giorni così la mona resta sempre elastica e funzionante...
> 
> ...


Spiritosa soprattutto:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

*Camel Toe*

Sai avevo quindici anni.
Tutte le mattine andavo a scuola a piedi.
Lungo il percorso incrociavo una spilungona.
Che andava per il verso contrario.
E aveva un bellissimo cameltoe.
Perchè in quegli anni 1981....
(Correva l'anno direbbe Paolo Mieli)
Le ragazze usavano quei jeans strettissimi.

DOpo che ci fu l'epoca del mio risveglio sessuale 
notando per la strada le chiappette della mia compagna di classe

Parvemi che la visione del cameltoe
mi turbasse vieppiù...

Al punto che un giorno sta ragazza 
mi fermò ridendo e disse...

Ma non hai mai visto una donna?

Io non le risposi...
Ma infilai la mano sul camel toe...
Dicendomi al massimo resto fulminato...

Un ceffone mi mollò
sul mio paffuto viso
e piangendo la sognai...

Ma tempo della fine della scuola
andavamo ai giardini io e lei
e tra un bacino e l'altro 
sulle panchine
mi faceva toccare il cameltoe

E io le parlavo di pesche, prugne, amoli...
di tutte quelle frutta 
che mi ricordavano il cameltoe

Passai dalla pasticceria a prendere dei pasticcini
che avevano il cameltoe...

Poi non la rividi più
perchè fui cacciato dal seminario
per comportamenti licenziosi...

Ero innamorato perso della Eva
Ma andavo ai giardini a palpare il cameltoe
di...come si chiamava....ah si Patrizia o Stefania...


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2013)

e pensa che io credevo che tutte le guest fossero super ciccie.

E invece...chissà qual'è la percentuale di donne con cameltoe vero. Non quelli che sembrano ma che poi non lo sono.
Tu lo sai conte?
Nella tua esperienza trombina sono state più quelle "normali" o cameltolose?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti lei ogni 6 mesi lo fa..ma qua'quante maestrine vanno in bianco?


scusa...
ma...
farlo ogni 6 mesi non è andare in bianco?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2013)

adoro il bianco


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e pensa che io credevo che tutte le guest fossero super ciccie.
> 
> E invece...chissà qual'è la percentuale di donne con cameltoe vero. Non quelli che sembrano ma che poi non lo sono.
> Tu lo sai conte?
> Nella tua esperienza trombina sono state più quelle "normali" o cameltolose?


Il problema è che non ne ho mai vista una di uguale ad un altra...
alcune sono sfacciate
altre sono vieppiù chiuse...
Alcune hanno dei labbroni che sembrano orecchie di elefante
altre sembrano senza clitoride...

Sono come gli organi a canne
nessuno suona uguale ad un altro...

Pensa che quando abbiamo restaurato quello "mio" abbiamo appurato che ha il corista a 445 anzichè 440.
Misteri...


----------

